# pendulum cast



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

i have a question for people who know how to do pendulum cast: 1) do you fish with the pendulum cast? 2) what's the percentage that you use the pendulum against the otg cast or brighton cast 3) what type of situation do you use it


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

1 - Yes
2 - Depends on the conditions.
3 - Works great on an open beach. Never use it in a crowd, other fishermen/beachgoers are in harms way if they are in the danger zone, which is basicly anything to the right (assuming right handed caster) of the caster. The pendulum cast puts alot of pressure on your terminal tackle. Tie good knots (retie often) and make sure your bait is securely on the hook. 

Tommy


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Terfpan,
1 - Only where space and safety permits.
2 - Prefer to Brighton cast as it's SAFE and I can out cast most people who pendulum anyway  
3 - Pendulum, open areas with no-one in the danger zone, then only when it's really needed. 

As Tommy has said - check your knots and line regularly, re tie if unsure and always use decent line.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

1 Ocassionally 
2 Use aerialized unitech for most (90%)of my casting requirements , step up to a aerialized ground cast if distance needed . Step up to the full pendulum cast to clear the beach out to my right for more fishing room ....LOL....


----------

